# how to stop the aggressive cock?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a very aggressive cock in my loft, he basically does not allow anyone to eat and drink, his nest is quite close where I normally put the food and water, so he normally bully everyone when they try to eat/drink.


I tried to move the water bowl etc, it does not work very well.

I remembered someone mentioned tape the legs of the bird, will that really work? many thanks


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you need to remove him for about a week or so and keep him alone where he can't see them or they him, when you put him back in there should be a new master of the house, and hope that one isn't aggressive like him.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

yea totally agree with horse but when you put him back in the loft and he is still aggressive when you feed the other birds keep him in his nest (if you have a nest front) but if you dont put something there so he can see the birds eating and feed him in the nest away from the other birds. after like 4 days let him back in with the other birds if he still decides to beat the other birds cant help you there im not that experienced with aggressive birds but hope i helped


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

dingweding said:


> I have a very aggressive cock in my loft, he basically does not allow anyone to eat and drink, his nest is quite close where I normally put the food and water, so he normally bully everyone when they try to eat/drink.
> 
> 
> I tried to move the water bowl etc, it does not work very well.
> ...


tying the legs will work and he may also get a lesson

Providing nest fronts will also help, otherwise simply seperate him from the rest


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I would keep it hungry. Then let him eat last after everyone is about to finish. I use a long feeder or a shallow drawer as a feeder for my birds. Do they get to fly at all? I think it is trying to start a clutch. I used to see this aggression alot at a pet store and never got used to it.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

With my ringnecks I used to just clip the wings of an aggressive bird such that they can fly, but are slower and clumsier than the other birds. This usually resulted in an abrupt attitude improvement. Might work for pigeons. I'd separate him and then return him before trying clipping, as others have said.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

don't ya just hate aggressive cocks


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Agressive cocks can be a pain sometimes,but I'd rather breed from an agressive cock.They'll usually produce agressive young birds,that will fly agressively,and sometimes put you at the top of the race sheets.And they're the ones that'll take those top nest boxes and hold them.
You can also hobble an agressive cock with a rubber band around his legs.Let him get his clock cleaned a couple of times from other cock birds and it'll change his Attitude.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Josepe said:


> Agressive cocks can be a pain sometimes,but I'd rather breed from an agressive cock.They'll usually produce agressive young birds,that will fly agressively,and sometimes put you at the top of the race sheets.And they're the ones that'll take those top nest boxes and hold them.
> You can also hobble an agressive cock with a rubber band around his legs.Let him get his clock cleaned a couple of times from other cock birds and it'll change his Attitude.


Rightly said, i always keep those aggressive males

One of my such male who had occupied four nest boxes, trouble some proved to be excellent breeder and produced some of my best flyers, you just need to handle him


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hobbling with a rubber band around the legs is a dangerous method, and borders on mistreatment. If done incorrectly, the bands cut off circulation to the feet and can cause permanent damage. 
Better to find two soft-edged plastic clip-on ID bands. Before you put the bands on the bird, put the rubber band through each band. Then clip a band on each leg. This way the rubber bands don't wrap around the legs and cut off circulation, but runs only between the two leg clip-on ID bands. 
It is important to find the right sized rubber-band. Too loose and the bird will get caught up in it and possibly get injured. Too tight and the bird will be unable to walk at all. 
Use any hobbling method with great care.

-Cal


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

calzephyr said:


> Hobbling with a rubber band around the legs is a dangerous method, and borders on mistreatment. If done incorrectly, the bands cut off circulation to the feet and can cause permanent damage.
> Better to find two soft-edged plastic clip-on ID bands. Before you put the bands on the bird, put the rubber band through each band. Then clip a band on each leg. This way the rubber bands don't wrap around the legs and cut off circulation, but runs only between the two leg clip-on ID bands.
> It is important to find the right sized rubber-band. Too loose and the bird will get caught up in it and possibly get injured. Too tight and the bird will be unable to walk at all.
> Use any hobbling method with great care.
> ...



I was under the impression that anyone rubber banding up a bird would sit in the loft for the entire time they had him bound up to keep that from happening. Either way, wing clipping is easier/less dangerous with un-flown birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please don't consider any hobbling method.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Charis said:


> Please don't consider any hobbling method.


I'm not. I just didn't think anyone would leave their bird alone like that such that they could get circulation cut off.... 0.0


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Charis said:


> Please don't consider any hobbling method.


Does it mean, NO tying of the legs even if its without any blood circulation cutoff??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just put remove him for a couple of weeks. When he returns, he is new guy on the block, and has dropped a peg or 2 in pecking order. Hobbling is not necessary. How large is the area where you keep them? And how many birds do you have? If they are crowded, it will cause problems like that.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Hobbling Does Not shut the circulation off(if done Correctly). You do a figure 8 with the rubber band and slip a loop over each leg.When the aggressive cock goes after another cock he will fall on his side because of not having enough room to move his legs far enough apart to chase the other birds.Trimming his Attitude some and allowing the other cocks to take a couple of pecks and pokes at him if they choose..And yes it's done under supervision,not left like that.And the band is not tight enough or on long enough to shut any circulation off.It's only done with very aggressive cocks,stopping them from harming other birds,including pecking an eye out.Yous make sound like a PETA thing.And yes there's other methods,use whatever works for you.


----------

